# Alpencross 2006...Eure neuen Berichte



## Carsten (12. August 2006)

Einige von Euch haben dieses Jahr sicher wieder einen Alpencross gemacht. Wer darüber auf seiner Homepage berichtet hat, soll dies bitte hier kund tun.







Ich fange mal an: www.schymik.de/Transalp ...dort findet Ihr nun den Bericht von unsrerer diesjährigen Tour.

Eine Bitte noch: um diese Linkliste hier so übersichtlich wie möglich zu halten, bitte ich darum *nur Links zu Eurer Tour* zu posten.
Alle Kommentare zu den Routen, zum Wetter oder zur richtigen Tragetechnik gehören nicht hier her.

Viel Spaß...und als kleiner Trost für aller Sauwetteropfer!


----------



## blacksurf (12. August 2006)

wir waren in den Seealpenâ¦
hier ein Link zum dritten Tourtag, wir hatten so unsere Gewittererlebnisse
http://black-surf.blogspot.com/2006/08/3-tag-seealpen-entraque-bacino-della.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaot (12. August 2006)

Hallo,

wir waren mit 2 Gruppen unterwegs. In Summe 8 Leute. Die letzten beiden Etappen (mit einem "Findelkind") zu 9.
Details zur Streckenführung:
http://www.mtbtouren.de/transalp/html/transalp_2006.html


Deshalb gibts auch 2 Erlebnisberichte
http://www.mtbtouren.de/transalp/html/tourbericht.html


Gruß
Manfred


----------



## transalbi (15. August 2006)

Einer ist seit eben online:
http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-grappa/index.php

und dann gibt es noch den von der super-easy Route mit dem Tandem:
http://www.transalp.info/tandem/index.php

Wenn alles gut läuft, gibt es dann noch Berichte von zwei weiteren Touren.

Na dann Prost

Albi


----------



## Elmar Neßler (18. August 2006)

hi,

ich habe seit gestern zumindest die schönsten tourenbilder mit beschriftung online:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/news_frame.html

und da ein bild ja mehr sagt als tausend worte, kann man das auch als "bericht" durchgehen lassen 

wir sind in 9 etappen von kirchberg bis zum gardasee gefahren - bei super wetter ... ende juli eben  

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Shakespeare (18. August 2006)

Da will ich unseren Bericht auch noch hinzufügen.
http://linda.morgi.ch
St.Anton-Gardasee trotz Schnee und mittelmässigem Wetter.


----------



## Oh-Markus (21. August 2006)

Hi hi,
auf unserer Seite ist nun auch der Alpencross 2006 online.
Schaut doch einfach mal unter team-freizeitstress.de vorbei.
Der Link zum alpencross findet ihr auf der Startseite.

viel Spaß beim lesen

Markus


----------



## single.speed (21. August 2006)

Und hier diverse Transalp-Berichte auf meiner Homepage:
http://walter-lauter.de

Dieses Jahr haben wir anstatt einer Transalp eine Dolomiten-Tour gemacht.
http://walter-lauter.de/dolomiten2006

Gruß, Walter


----------



## Kleinblattagent (26. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Auch ein Alpencross, wenn auch in einem anderen Rahmen. 8 Tage Traumwetter bei der diesjährigen Transalp Challenge. Soetwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt!   

http://www.kettelinks.de/Marathon/2006/Transalp_Challenge_2006/transalp_challenge_2006.html

           Gruß

               Michael


----------



## dubbel (26. August 2006)

hallo, 
auch wieder da. 

war super* - bilder & bericht später. 

*1 landeck - ischgl - heidelhüttte - fimerpass - scuol
2 scuol - costainas - st.maria - vinschgau 
3 dingsbums im vinschgau - naturnser alm gerade hoch über falkomaialmen - ultental 
4 st. Nikolaus - rabbijoch - male/dimaro - madonna di C. 
5 madonna di C. - rif.graffer - passo bregn da l'ors - sarche - marocche - riva  

geschätzt/gerechnet gesamt Hm 13197 km 416, 
tatsächlich weniger Hm, und keine Ahnung, wie viel km...


----------



## dubbel (27. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Einige von Euch haben dieses Jahr sicher wieder einen Alpencross gemacht. Wer darüber auf seiner Homepage berichtet hat, soll dies bitte hier kund tun.
> [...]
> Eine Bitte noch: um diese Linkliste hier so übersichtlich wie möglich zu halten, bitte ich darum *nur Links zu Eurer Tour* zu posten.


ach so: hab keine homepage, 
muss auf die seite verweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (27. August 2006)

Sind am 18.8.bei Regen los (Oberstdorf über Schrofenpass) und in 6 Tagen runter an den Garda. Bestes Wetter, nur 1x richtig nass geworden. Unterkünfte, Route voll super (bis auf ein paar elende Schiebepassagen), lediglich 2 Platten und 1 verbogenes Schaltauge). Sind gerade noch am auswerten. Schätze über 14000 HM bei knapp 500 KM. Homepage is leider nich...


----------



## thory (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

Bericht habe ich noch nicht, aber die Bilder findet Ihr hier:




Wir sind die Joe Route mit ein paar "Abwandlungen" gefahren - vor allem deshalb weil ich nicht so sang und klanglos von der Brenta nach Riva rollen wollte.

Gruss


----------



## gerald_ruis (29. August 2006)

*Das Wetter:* 
Sonne, Regen & Schnee ... 

*Unsere Route:*
Garmisch - Landeck - Bodenalpe - Su En (Val d Uina) - St. Maria - Grosio - Gavia Pass - Madonna di Campiglio - Riva (Torbole)

*Der Bericht mit vielen Bilder:*
www.alpencross.biz

Viele Spass beim Lesen


----------



## MikeMaschsee (5. September 2006)

Hallo,

gerade ist mein diesjähriger AlpX zuende gegangen. Bilder, Tourenprofile, Streckenverlauf etc. sind in erster Version bereits hier zu finden.

Auf der Nordseite der Alpen hatten wir durchwachsenes Wetter. Es war ziemlich kalt und regnerisch. Es hat uns aber kein großer Regenschauer erwischt. Den Hauptkamm haben wir über das Pfitscherjoch genommen und sind dann weiter Richtung Dolomiten. Das Wetter auf der Südseite war super: sonnig und trocken.

Insgesamt sind wir ca. 410 km und nicht ganz 8.000 hm in 6 Tagen unterwegs gewesen. Nächstes Jahr geht es wieder los.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Levty (5. September 2006)

Unser Bericht:
(Geschrieben von Martin aka easymtbiker)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237193


----------



## thof (5. September 2006)

So endlich auch fertig! Wir hatten einen unglaublich tollen AC: 8 Tage Superwetter. Hihglights waren
-Schneebergscharte
-Eisjöchel
-Waalwege
-Bochetta di Frocola
-Pedenolo Trail
-Passo del Zebru
-Umbrail Trail
-Goldseeweg
-Madritschjoch

http://www.bike-strong.de  (AC2006)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spuxl (16. September 2006)

*Unsere Transalp im Juli 2006*

*http://www.bike-o-rama.de/transalp.html*


----------



## tommix000 (16. September 2006)

meine freundin und ich waren ende juli am alpenXen:
http://transalp2006.de.vu/


----------



## BHeinrich (18. September 2006)

Unsere Tour sollte uns aus der Oberlausitz bis nach Venedig führen.
Wegen aufziehenden schlechtem Wetter haben wir umdisponiert.

Über den Kamm von Elbsandstein-, Erzgebirge und Böhmerwald sind wir bis nach Passau geradelt dort kurz vor der Schlechtwetterfront am Nachmittag den Zug nach Innsbruck genommen und weiter mit dem letzten Bahnel auf den Brennner. Am nächsten Tag 196km bis nach Torbole geradelt und dann unseren geplanten AlpenX einfach anders rum bei schönsten Wetter. ( bis auf den Glockner  )

-Rif. Lancia
-Val Sugana
-Passo Brocon
-Passo Rolle
-Cortina
-Lienz
-Hochfilzen
-Trauenstein

-14 Tage im Sattel 
-1600km
-26000Hm
-keine einzige Panne an unseren beiden Bikes

-Bilder: http://www.heinrich-net.de/Transalp_06/index.htm

Allen hier im Forum noch einige geile Biketage zum Saisonabschluss!
Gruß Bernd.


----------



## Schwabe (19. September 2006)

Waren Anfang September von Schruns nach Locarno unterwegs
Hier ein Überblick:
http://www.alpencrosstouren.info/Touren.htm


----------



## emzeh10 (19. September 2006)

7 Tage in den Dolomiten bei schönstem Wetter:

http://scottforum.foren-city.de/topic,29,-transalp.html

reinklicken.....


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2006)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Waren Anfang September von Schruns nach Locarno unterwegs
> Hier ein Überblick:
> http://www.alpencrosstouren.info/Touren.htm



Tipp: Die Bilder auf deiner Heimseite werden zum großen Teil in Originalgröße geladen und dann die Darstellungsgröße reduziert, ist für Menschen ohne DSL nicht so prickelnd, würde ich ändern.

Welche Absicht? "Auf Angaben von Km und Höhenmeter wurde absichtlich verzichtet."

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Schwabe (19. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tipp: Die Bilder auf deiner Heimseite werden zum großen Teil in Originalgröße geladen und dann die Darstellungsgröße reduziert, ist für Menschen ohne DSL nicht so prickelnd, würde ich ändern.
> 
> Welche Absicht? "Auf Angaben von Km und Höhenmeter wurde absichtlich verzichtet."
> 
> ...



Hi Danke für den Tip, auf die Angabe habe ich Bewusst verzichtet, weil bei einer anderen Tour diese nachgefahrenwurde, und sich dieser total verfrannst hat.


----------



## Hemme (22. September 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

der Bericht unserer Alpentour 2006 ist nun online auf www.noBrakes.de.
Viel Spass beim Lesen und Bilder kucken.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. September 2006)

Jo Bikers,

endlich ist auch der Bericht unserer "Winter-Transalp" online!

www.bikermicky-mtb.de

O.k, soooo schlimm wars dann doch nicht aber trotzdem.....Mistwetter.


----------



## rasinini (23. September 2006)

Ein paar Bilder vom Juli hab ich auch:






http://people.freenet.de/rasinini/dolomiti-2006.html


Viele Grüße
rasinini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (24. September 2006)

Habe nun auch den Bericht meiner diesjährigen Alpentour auf meine Homepage gestellt (unter Berichte/FRAX 2006).
Strecke war von Oberstdorf nach Chur.








Viel Spass noch beim lesen.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.

Mein erster Alpencross führte übers Pfitscher und Pfunderer Joch - Pederü - Fanes - Pralongia - Bindelweg - Karerpaß - Manghenpaß - Kaiserjägerweg nach Riva del Garda. 
Wir hatten Mitte Juli traumhaftes Wetter und beste Bedingungen.
Viele Fotos und Tourbeschreibungen gibts auf meiner Site.
Viel Spaß beim gucken...

beste Grüße
thomas


----------



## gwittmac (4. Oktober 2006)

Wir hatten eine tolle Tour von Oberstdorf nach Locarno. Bericht, naja...:
http://www.wittmacher.com/Transalp2006.htm
Bin halt nicht so der Computer-Crack... Aber mit GPS-Track zum Download...


----------



## stuntzi (5. Oktober 2006)

hab den fred grad erst gesehen... ist ja cool so ne sammlung. da trag ich mich doch auch gleich ein, auch wenns die meisten wohl schon gelesen haben. allein in 12 tagen vom gardasee über st. moritz nach münchen:

http://www.alpenzorro.de/

stuntzi.


----------



## schymmi (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin dieses Jahr meinen ersten Alpencross gefahren. Vom 26.8 bis zum 2.09.2006.

 Habe deshalb mit einem Kumpel die "Albrecht" Route gewählt.Infos unter. www.transalp.info
Mit Roadbook und GPS.  Kann man wirklich blind nachfahren. Sehr gut gemacht. Gerade für Anfänger im Alpencross.
Hat alles super geklappt. Tolles Wetter. Naja gut - zwei halbe Tage Nieselregen.
Kein "Verfahrer" und keinen technischen Defekt!

Rückreise nach Garmisch mit : http://www.no-limits-sportreisen.de.
Zwar nicht die günstigste (95 Euro!) aber sicher die bequemste Möglichkeit. 

Was will man mehr beim ersten Mal 

Hier auch nochmals DANKE an alle, die hier Ihre sehr informativen berichte und Tips geschrieben haben!!

Schymmi


----------



## transalbi (6. Oktober 2006)

Zwar ein bisschen off topic, da mit dem Rennrad, war aber auch eine klasse Transalp:
http://www.transalp.info/rennrad/index.php

Albi


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Oktober 2006)

Endlich der Bericht vom *Freeride-X* durch Graubünden fertig.
Krasse Strecke, klasse Trails, tolle Bilder. Leider das Wetter nicht 
ganz so.

http://home.arcor.de/alpcross/alpcross/alpcross2006/alpcross2006.htm

Viel Spass beim Schmöckern  

P.S. Natürlich mit GPS-Tracks und Höhenprofil


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (17. Oktober 2006)

Der Tourbericht unserer diesjährigen Transalp mit allen denkbaren Witterungsverhältnissen und allem was zu einer genialen Transalp gehört ist hier online.


----------



## transalbi (18. Oktober 2006)

So, das ist nun der letzte Bericht aus dieser Saison.
Bodensee-Glarner Alpen-Gardasee mit einigen wenig befahrenen Highlights, wie z.B. dem Risetenpass bei Glarus oder dem Geheimtipp Passo Venerocolo in den Bergamasker Alpen.
http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-bodensee/index.php
Dank GPS nun auch mit interaktiven Googlemaps,

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertramo (23. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm....
Irgendwie voll verpennt reinzuschreiben.
Westalpencross 2006 von Aosta nach Ventimiglia.
http://www.fabis-seite.de.vu/


----------



## LH_DJ (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

war zwar nur ein paar Tage am Gardasee, da es aber eigentlich ein Alpencross sein sollte der dann leider ausfiel gibts den Link hier doch.
www.dorgas.de

Dietmar


----------



## vpfree05 (29. Oktober 2006)

Transalp mit umfangreichem Bildmaterial
So â die Bilder meiner Transalp-Tour 2006 sind nun auch online. Ich habe versucht, mÃ¶glichst viele Impressionen auf dem Weg von Garmisch Partenkirchen an den Gardasee festzuhalten, um den Streckenverlauf so genau wie zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt mÃ¶glich wiederzugeben. Die entsprechend umfangreiche Ausbeute ist sicherlich gerade in der nun beginnenden dunklen und kalten Jahreszeit interessant, um die Tage bis zum Beginn der kommenden Transalp-Saison zu verkÃ¼rzen und solange etwas von den anstehenden oder bereits absolvierten Touren zu trÃ¤umen. Viel SpaÃ dabei wÃ¼nsche ich auf:
http://www.transalp-mountainbiker.de


----------



## Carsten (6. Dezember 2006)

kleine Ergänzung: zu unserem FRAX gibts nun ne google map:  http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/frax.html

viel Spaß beim Kurven zählen


----------



## transalbi (6. Dezember 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> kleine Ergänzung: zu unserem FRAX gibts nun ne google map:  http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http://www.trailhunter.de/frax.kml
> 
> viel Spaß beim Kurven zählen



Hallo Carsten,

da sind aber noch einige Lücken drin. Die Tracks solltest du schon nachbearbeiten, wenn du sie online stellst.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## Carsten (7. Dezember 2006)

Lücken sind Busfahrten und Tunnels....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (7. Dezember 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Lücken sind Busfahrten und Tunnels....


Dann ist die Sache ja klar. Auch mal eine interessante Variante.

Albi


----------



## dave (7. Dezember 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Die Tracks solltest du schon nachbearbeiten, wenn du sie online stellst.



Ich hatte den Track eigentlich auch nur als Demo für Harry und Carsten auf'n Server gelegt, um ihnen zu zeigen, dass es auch ganz ohne Google Maps API bzw. lauter encodierte Polylines geht.


----------



## transalbi (7. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Track eigentlich auch nur als Demo für Harry und Carsten auf'n Server gelegt, um ihnen zu zeigen, dass es auch ganz ohne Google Maps API bzw. lauter encodierte Polylines geht.


Hi Dave,
danke für den Hinweis. Das ist ja viel komfortabler und genauer, als die APICode Geschichte.
Wieder was dazu gelernt.
Schau dir mal den Track an:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....info/touren/venerocolo.kmz&ie=UTF8&z=11&om=1
Die Abfahrt wäre was für dich. Siehe auch meinen Bericht:
http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-bodensee/index.php#details6

Albi


----------



## GeJott (10. Dezember 2006)

Geführter AC mit ulpbike vom 26.08 - 02.09. 2006.

Tegernsee -Gardasee.

Die Vorbereitung
Der Bericht

Viel Spass beim Lesen

Gerd


----------



## thory (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt habe auch ich geschafft noch einen Bericht von unserer Tour im August 2006 fertig zu stellen.

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (12. März 2007)

So, jetzt geht's los !

Der Bericht unserer Transalp 2006 von Schwaz bis nach Meran (über Umwegen) wird ab heute als Fortsetzungsroman publiziert: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/

So gibt's jeden Tag etwas neues zu lesen und jeden Tag neue Fotos....
Direkt auf der Blog-Startseite bzw. in dieser Kategorie Transalp 2006


----------



## kroun (12. März 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> So, jetzt geht's los !
> 
> Der Bericht unserer Transalp 2006 von Schwaz bis nach Meran (über Umwegen) ...


bei den umwegen hast du sicher geschoben 
grüße aus brixen... und net vergessen Stichtag 9.9.2007 CAIDOM


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2007)

Tag 2 ist da:






Und jo kroun, i vergiss in 09.09. netta, a wenn's stressig werd, weil die Woche drauf fohren mr 4 Wochen usa...


----------



## rossihoney (12. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Tag 2 ist da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



semm mogsch do no a phatte gobel einbauen, mit 160mm weil suscht bricht des canyon ausanonder... mir segn inz


----------



## Wuudi (12. April 2007)

Grr ...

Isch für 2008 geplant 

Oder i leich mr a Ghost Northshore ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossihoney (29. Juni 2007)

kroun schrieb:


> bei den umwegen hast du sicher geschoben
> grüße aus brixen... und net vergessen Stichtag 9.9.2007 CAIDOM



@kroun: CAIDOM am 8-9-2007... sorry war mein Fehler


----------



## Roberino (29. Juni 2007)

Zurück zum Thema  

War natürlich auch in 2006 das erste mal unterwegs:

Mein Transalp Bericht 2006

In 2007 wirds ne Wochenendtour, für 2008 habe ich wieder einen größeren Cross geplant.

AlpenX find ich einfach nur genial!!


----------

